# 10k and colormax question, and what type of lighting will I have ?



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I just went to a LFS last night and found a 48 inch current usa t5 HO x2 fixture for a super duper price ... it has a 10k and color max ... will plants still grow with this combo of color spectrum? my wonder is they plants won't get the yellow/red, and will only get the blue/purple colors of the spectrum, and if I put this on a 55 I will have high lighting right... it's a single highly polish reflector. or i thought about put this fixture over two 20 gallon - would that be to much lighting?


----------



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

this post will help you figure out the intensity of your lights.

One thing the article doesn't take into account is the spread of light over the tank.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

so high lighting is what it would give me. and I would have to raise it up 4 inches over the 20's just to have high lighting. or a foot from the top to get medium lighting... um 12 above the tank just to get high lighting. WOW.


----------



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

it is an eye opening article. I was running 4 x 54wT5 HO on my 75G and was losing the battle to algae, after I reduced my lighting to 2 bulbs, I have a balanced healthy tank.

You may want to get "feet" for your fixture, if it didn't come with some. I found them here.

disclaimer. I have 3 current fixtures.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

how do I know which legs to get because I don't know the parts number. this light fixture is used.


----------

